# MAISC DVD Set Released!



## Dan Anderson (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi All,

Here's a quick heads up to let you now that the Modern Arnis International Summer Camp 8-DVD set is now on the market.  This DVD set is priced incredibly low at $99.00.  This is the best bang for your buck.  Featured instructors include:

_Master Samuel "Bambit Dulay"_ - technical director of International Modern Arnis Federation Philippines
_Datu Shishir Inocalla_ - IMAF & 1st Datu appointed by Prof. Remy Presas
_Datu Dieter Knuttel _ - Chief Instructor of DAV (Germany)
_Bram Frank_ - Common Sense Self Defense/Street Combat
_Master Robert Quinn _ - 5th Degree Black Belt Modern Arnis, Atlanta, Georgia
_Dan Anderson_ - 6th Degree Black Belt/Senior Master Modern Arnis
_Sensei Doug Perry_ - special guest instructor & 8th dan Shorin-ryu Karate-do

Go to this link for ordering information:
http://cssdsc.com/index.php?cPath=5_12&osCsid=465fcabae00cb8dc81862273364b6bb7 

This will be the next best thing to actually having been there.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

